

Google takes Chrome 64-bit for speed boost on Windows - zastrowm
http://www.cnet.com/news/google-takes-chrome-64-bit-for-speed-boost-on-windows/

======
RachelF
"Chrome's renderer -- the part of the browser that interprets the Web page
coding and turns it into something a human can look at -- crashes about half
as much as on the 32-bit version."

Surely they should fix the renderer code, not rely on 64bit protection to stop
it crashing.

